# November Poll



## Foxbat (Oct 26, 2004)

Ok. I've whittled it down (apologies if certain films are missing but there were just too many - I've taken miy suggestion down as a sort of compensatory measure) Shall we vote on this bunch?

Blade Runner
Dark Crystal
Journey to the Centre of the Earth
The Wicker Man
In The Mouth Of Madness
Conan
THX-1138
Night Of The Living Dead


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for taking the reigns - much appreciated. 

 EDIT: Heh, great minds...


----------



## mac1 (Oct 26, 2004)

We have a month to watch them we could almost afford to make it the top 2 or 3 that we all watch?!? Or have I just too much time?!?! LOL!


----------



## erickad71 (Oct 26, 2004)

I could definitely consider two...I'm having trouble deciding which one to vote for!


----------



## mac1 (Oct 26, 2004)

As did I.

Quick question, excuse my ignorance, but what are Dark Crystal and In The Mouth Of Madness about?

I would be happy to watch all the others.  To be honest, I could probably watch all 8 in a month comfortably.


----------



## erickad71 (Oct 26, 2004)

Here is a quick link to The Dark Crystal.http://www.ultimatedvd.org/en/trailers/Details.aspx?Trailer_Id=1013 You can even watch a trailer for it here.


I don't know about the other one, I guess I should look that one up too.


----------



## mac1 (Oct 27, 2004)

I couldnt view the trailer, but it sounds great from the blurb.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 27, 2004)

with the recent discussions of blade runner, 1st choice, i decided to go for classic conan"
and i could probably do two in a month as well


----------



## mac1 (Oct 27, 2004)

​*



NUQ DAQ YUJ DA'POL - NOOKH DAHKH YUJE DAH'POLE​
(thats klingon for: where is the chocolate)​​The more people I meet, the more i like my cat​If cats could talk, they wouldn't​​

Click to expand...

​​*​​

THATS SUCH A GREAT SIGNATURE! ​​
Yeah, Conan is a classic, watched it a few weeks back over a Domino's Pizza with a mate, I'd happily watch it again.​​
I voted for The Wicker Man btw, simply because I've wanted to see it for years, film club seems the perfect excuse. ​


----------



## Maxwell Jennison (Oct 28, 2004)

To answer the second half of Bigmacscanlan's question:

In the Mouth of Madness is about insurance investigator John Trent (played by Sam Neill) who has been hired to find the latest manuscript from top selling horror writer Sutter Cane, who recently disappeared, and how the search leads him into madness.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 28, 2004)

Just to let you folks know that I've set a closing date on this poll (no point in having it run indefinitely and it's good poll practice for me   )


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 28, 2004)

Just another thought - if we have a tie (which looks possible) do we flip a coin or just watch both? You are the people of the Cinematic Democratic Republic so YOU decide. Maybe we should have another poll


----------



## polymorphikos (Oct 29, 2004)

Both. Although that might grow awkward come discussion time


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 29, 2004)

both, with two separate discussion forums, and maybe a comparison thread?


----------



## mac1 (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks Maxwell. 

And yeah, I say we watch both too.


----------



## erickad71 (Nov 1, 2004)

Before I vote...what is The Wicker Man about?


----------



## polymorphikos (Nov 1, 2004)

Police Sgt. Howie travels to a remote Scottish island at the behest of the locals, to investigate the disappearance of a young girl. Once there, he finds the locals aloof and weird, apparently uncooncerned about the child's fate, and the culture of Summerisle deeply moored in paganism. Howie, a devout christian, is shocked by the islanders' goings on, and as he uncovers evidence a horrible suspicion begins to brew in him as to the fate of the vanished young girl.


----------



## erickad71 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Poly...I still don't know what to vote for though...  

The Wicker Man sounds interesting...I just need to see if my video store carries it. Be back to let you know.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 1, 2004)

I own all of the above films bar THX-1138 and In the Mouth of Madness.  I have never been a fan of Bladerunner, perhaps I should watch it again to see what I am missing out on.  These polls are becoming painfully predictable, it is like my vote counts for naught!


----------



## mac1 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok Lacedaemonian, well how about next month we all watch Withnail and I at the same time, whilst matching them drink for drink in the infamous "Withnail and I drinking game". We then all come online a bit drunk, and talk philosophy and current affairs. A film club initiation if you will, and just a little bit unpredictable!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 1, 2004)

As long as you remember not to mix your drinks!  lol


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 2, 2004)

Lets get this month closed down, then we can start planning our binge drinking with clear concience.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 2, 2004)

Withnail and I is a far better movie than those listed.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 2, 2004)

Its at least as good as most of them.

If we do the drinking game, can we at least give the lighter fluid a miss!?  



> I mean to have you boy even if it is burglary


----------



## Alexa (Nov 2, 2004)

"Night Of The Living Dead" ? Brrrrrrrrrrrr.  I still have nightmares about those creepy "no soul living" bastards. 

Where is my drink ? I think I need a strong one.  
On the other hand, "The Wicker Man " seems very interesting. I hope I can find it at Blockbuster.


----------



## mac1 (Nov 3, 2004)

> Where is my drink ? I think I need a strong one.


Here's 2 quadruple gins, Withnail style.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 3, 2004)

Neck and neck with only two days to go. This is where the real election battle is taking place


----------



## Alexa (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the gin, but I think Foxbat needs it more than myself right now !


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 5, 2004)

can we close the poll and just declare blade runner the winner? Personaly I'm gonna watch flash gordon, and post my thoughts on that in the review thread (very evil grin)


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 5, 2004)

Well folks, we have a tie so I'm going to watch both (starting with The Wicker Man).



> can we close the poll and just declare blade runner the winner? Personaly I'm gonna watch flash gordon, and post my thoughts on that in the review thread (very evil grin)



Err. Doesn't that defeat the object of this exercise?


----------



## mac1 (Nov 5, 2004)

Indeed, me too.

Trying to get a lend of the Wicker Man as I have never seen it (I'm sure someone I know must have it). I have heard its great, so I am really looking forward to it.
Since I already own Bladerunner, I will probably start with that!


----------



## polymorphikos (Nov 6, 2004)

Do we start on the tenth like the book club?


----------



## mac1 (Nov 6, 2004)

Not sure poly, I was never enough of a bookworm to get involved in that  

BTW, I just bought The Wicker Man: Special Edition on DVD. Only 7.99 on blah 

http://www.blahdvd.com/blah/Default.aspx?productid=D038281


----------

